# St. Auggie Inlet



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe we'll go find out first hand . ohh, and we can drag out the "secret weapon(s)"...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if its low tide @ 7 am @ the st. auggi inlet then it will be low @ about 8 up near 210 which will be plenty of time for me to stop for some grub on my way to the hole tomorrow  thanks for the tide prediction  i wonder what my redfish pets are doing right now [smiley=hmmm.gif]  ;D


----------

